# Urdu:نظر andمنظر



## panjabigator

Is there any difference between these two words: نظر andمنظر?  Can they be synonymous?


----------



## BP.

_nazar_-sight, _manzar_-scene.


----------



## lcfatima

Definately not synonymous. Also, the meaning of nazar expands to mean something like evil eye.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you both.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Thank you both.



Yes! Used as <naZar (نظر) lagn _ā_ / naZar (نظر) lag j _ā_n _ā_>.


----------



## Illuminatus

Indian news reporters are known for using _Manzar_ left right and center.

_Aur bataayee Manish, kaisa manzar hai wahaa.n par?_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Illuminatus said:


> Indian news reporters are known for using _Manzar_ left right and center.
> 
> _Aur bataayee Manish, kaisa manzar hai wahaa.n par?_


 
Right, and the young generation in pakistan would use the (English) word scene every second breath....

Aaj kya scene hai ???

Scene on hai ???

Yeh kya scene hai? (=what's going on)

What an ugly language indeed.


----------



## lcfatima

I believe the word nazaarah and manzar are used interchangeably. Perhaps a native speaker can confirm this. 

Yeh bahut khubsurat manzar hai.

Yeh bahut khubsurat nazaarah hai.


----------



## bakshink

As far as I know, Manzar is used for Khoobsurat nazaara only. But manzar is used more in poetic text and is lesser known commonly. Nazaara is the only word used by most people who don't use or don't want to use the word "scene". Hindi word for nazaara is "Dharishya" but this too is used in books, newspapers or in TV reports.


----------



## Illuminatus

I will correct the spelling a bit. The d is unaspirated. It is drishya/drushya (depending on how you pronounce the rikarant) दृश्य

This दृ is actually a sanyuktaaksshar - conjoint letter. It can be written normally also.


----------



## BP.

lcfatima said:


> I believe the word nazaarah and manzar are used interchangeably.



_nazzaara_-نظٌارہ- is a verb as well. E.g. _pahaaRo.n ki oT se ubharta sooraj aur aank.h macholi karti badliaa.n shauq e nazzara ko mehmeez deti hei.n_.

You cold spot a similar theme with _drishya_ and _darshan_. I'm guessing _darshan_ is _nazzaara_ and _drishya_ is _manzar_ in the sence a explained a paragraph ago. Am I right?


----------



## bakshink

Thanks Illum for correcting me. I am a Punjabi after all and often it shows when I write Hindi and speak English.
Some other words with nazar I can think of are nazar-andaz, nazar e inayat, nazreen(come to sight-Punjabi), nazar lagna, nazar-vatoo(Punjabi-Something worn to ward off an evil eye), nazar bhar dekhna, neechi-nazar, nazrana.


----------



## Faylasoof

bakshiji,



bakshink said:


> As far as I know, Manzar is used for Khoobsurat nazzaara only.


 Is this how Hindiphones are using <manZar>? Because in Urdu a <manZar منظر  = scene> can be either good or bad. 



> But manzar is used more in poetic text and is lesser known commonly.


 Not in Urdu. We use it in common speech and I hear it all the time not just from family and close friends but also generally in Urdu TV commentaries, esp. what we’ve have been seeing lately in very unpleasant aftermaths of bomb blasts. You’ll hear and read: 
بم دھماكے كے بعد ایك عجیب دردناك منظر پایا گیا
_bam dhamaake ke ba’d ek 3ajiib dardnaak manZar paayaa gayaa_


> Nazzaara is the only word used by most people who don't use or don't want to use the word "scene". Hindi word for nazzaara is "Dharishya" but this too is used in books, newspapers or in TV reports.


 Perhaps there may a different usage by Hindiphones speaking "Urdu", because we Urduphones always take this sense:
نظّارة  =  view, show;  
                    Also, <ogling>! Can also be synonymous with تماشا _tamaashaa_ – context dependent.




BelligerentPacifist said:


> nazzaara-





BelligerentPacifist said:


> نظٌارہ- is a verb as well. E.g. _pahaaRo.n ki oT se ubharta sooraj aur aank.h macholi karti badliaa.n shauq e nazzara ko mehmeez deti hei.n._


 BP,
نظٌارہ  can never be a verb. It is a feminised noun in Arabic (نظّارة) from the verb نظر _naZara_. We use it in the same grammatical sense in Urdu, i.e. as a noun, though we treat it as masculine.
 
In your example above it is being used so:

شَوقِ نَظّارہ_shauq e nazzarah_ =اشتیاقِ دیدار_ istiyaaq-e-diidaar_,  دیکھنے کا شوق_ dekhne kaa shauq_.

The use of the verb مـﮩميز دينا_ mehmez denaa_ (= to spur), is I must say delightful.


----------



## BP.

zarra nawaazi ka shukria.

I selected the wrong example at first. Here's another for the verb _nazzaara_: _zaraa nazzaara to karo kya 3ajab manzar hai_.


----------



## Faylasoof

Yes here it is being used as a _compound verb_. We have quite a few examples of these.


----------

